# Angeln in Österreich



## georg160767 (2. Juli 2003)

Servus alle zusammen.

Meine Frage wäre:  

Kann mir irgendwer sagen ob ich jetzt einen Fischerschein in Österreich brauche oder nicht?
Ich besitze nämlich in Deutschland auch keinen,deshalb bin ich immer nach Österreich gefahren,aber wie es scheint gibt es jetzt andere Gesetze.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann,oder mir vielleicht sagen kann wo ich ohne Angelschein angeln kann?

Viele  Grüsse

Georg#h :z :s


----------



## rob (3. Juli 2003)

hey georg160767!!!!
hab dir doch eh schon die seite vom tiroler und niederösterreichischen angelverband
geschickt....da findest du eine rubrik über gastkarten...darin steht im klartext dass du als deutscher gast bei uns die möglichkeit hast eine gastkarte eines bestimmten bundeslandes zu kaufen. mit dieser karte kannst du dir in einem von dir gewünschten revier eine berechtigung erwerben.
diese gastkarte ist aber zeitlich begrenzt...lies mal nach wie lang...ich glaube so 2 monate kannst du dann bei uns fischen.
lg rob
#h


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo georg160767 !
Bei uns in Österreich ist die Fischerei u.Sportfischerei Landessache.Daher gibt es in jedem Bundesland ein eigenes 
Landesfischereigesetz.Bei uns in Oberösterreich gilt für Gäste:
Erwerb einer Gastfischerkarte,die eine Gültigkeitsdauer von drei
Wochen ab Ausstelldatum hat.Pro Jahr können zwei Gastfischerkarten erworben werden.Diese Gastfischerkarte ist
sozusagen der Führerschein dafür,um in O.Ö.die Sportfischerei ausüben zu dürfen.Um jedoch jetzt tatsächlich fischen zu können,
muß man sich beim Fischwasserbesitzer eine Lizenz kaufen !
Das ist der einfachste Weg,um derzeit bei uns fischen zu dürfen und wird in den anderen acht Bundesländern in Österreich in ähnlicher Weise gehandhabt.Um eine auf Lebenszeit gültige
amtliche Fischerkarte zu erwerben,benötigt man den Nachweis
der fischereilichen Eignung.Siehe nachstehender Link :http:\\
www.lfvooe.at 
Ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünscht Gismowolf aus dem Hausruckwald


----------

